# Eclipse Juno - Fenster mit unvollständigem Rahmen



## stimzuk (12. Okt 2014)

Hallo ich habe mir als Neuling eclipse juno installiert und festgestellt das die Fensterrahmen nicht vollständig sind. So fehlt u.a. in der Device-View die Spaltenüberschrift. Siehe Anhang.
Muß ich das was irgendwo einstellen? Vielen Dank


----------



## dzim (12. Okt 2014)

Nein. Das hat Google so verbrochen. Die Frage nach dem "Warum", kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten.
Darüber hinaus stellt win32 (das nutzt Eclipse auf Win) immer eine "leere" Spalte da, wenn die Tabelle weniger Spalten hat, als der Container breit ist... Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine...


----------

